

Why Apple's Tightwad Ways Won't Change With Deal for Flashy Headphones - vinhnx
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-05-09/why-apples-tightwad-ways-wont-change-with-deal-for-beats-headphones

======
mikhailt
The author can't even double check his numbers and I lost all energy to keep
reading it.

Apple have over $150 billion in its cash pile, not $18.9 billion. Did he mean
domestic pile? I'm pretty sure it's more than ~$20 billion but I can't be sure
there.

They added close to $10 billion in the last quarter, not 5 billion.

I feel like the author was looking at the wrong company when writing this
article. What a waste of time.

